# Anyone got a 2003 Rienza



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

Just bought (not yet picked up) a 2003 Rienza. We can't seem to find a spec that includes the size of the fresh water tank. The salesman said about 60 ltr. Just wondered if anyone could confirm or deny.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

60 litre fresh water tank and 56 litre waste tank. Information obtained from 2003 Autosleepers brochure.


----------

